# Factory Car Alarm



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I have a factory car alarm. Whenever my key is not in the on position the "Security" light blinks. I have never made this thing go off

How do I set off my alarm!


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

LoL u cant get urs to go off and i cant get mine to shut off...... :fluffy: 

well try this... leave a window down far enough to where u can get ur hand inside... lock the doors before shutting them then reach in and open the door alarm should go off....?

what happened to me is.. my driver door doesnt lock at the moment the locking motor inside isnt working but when i hit the lock button it still locks the other side... i locked them and then went to open my door, checkin to see if it locked well it didnt and came open and the alarm went nutz!!!!

please someone has to know how to shut this puppy off... when it goes off


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have to button. All I have is the little lever on the door. It's chrome and locks both doors. Whenever I lock my door and then shut it it automatically un-locks the driver door. When I lock my driver door my passenger door also locks


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

you turn it off by opening the door with the key.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It always blinks when the key is not in the ignition and the door is open. At least mine always has.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Do what I did- disconnect that shit and get a real alarm. The factory alarm is kinda crappy- mine just didnt work at all. The alarm I put it (stolen from my other car) I ended up putting a microwave sensor on so I could leave my t-tops off and I also disconnected the locking levers inside of the car so if it is locked you either have to disarm the alarm to unlock the doors or you have to have a key.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, I just had this problem this morning, and I figured out how to turn off the alarm, Alright... get out your notepads and pens....

PUT YOUR KEY IN THE DOOR AND TURN IT.

That turned my alarm off, after it went off this morning, and I remembered you guys talking about it. So badda bing! I tried a couple of things, and then it went off.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

btw, Todd, where did you get your microwave sensor? Id like to install an alarm like that. I had one on a previous car, but never knew how it was installed. (Previous was Convertable Cavalier.)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

DBSS_Gohan said:


> btw, Todd, where did you get your microwave sensor? Id like to install an alarm like that. I had one on a previous car, but never knew how it was installed. (Previous was Convertable Cavalier.)


It's called a proximity sensor lol


----------

